# Hard Disk Maxtor



## Dart81 (Jul 29, 2004)

I would like to know your opinion about this mark of Hard Disks  
I have turned many forums and I've seen that there are many contradictoryes ideas.....
I have a personal opinion.....but first to tell you,I'd like to hear yours!!!
What do you think about?
Good HD.....bad HD......medium HD......


----------



## Tapir (Jul 29, 2004)

I have lost too many to that clicking sound.  Stay away from them.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 29, 2004)

I've got just Maxtor drives (and Seagate's too but those are SCSI), for IDE ive got shitloads of them and only had one failure with their 13GB drive (i think i dropped it though but i cant remember).

If you're looking for a PATA drive, Maxtor's not a bad choice; for SATA i'd prolly get a WD drive and if you're going SCSI (w00t), go Seagate


----------



## Lorand (Jul 29, 2004)

During the years in my office I had almost all brands of hardisks. Of them only 3 Seagates, 1 Samsung and 1 WD crashed. I had no problems with Maxtor, Fujistsu, IBM.


----------



## nomav6 (Jul 29, 2004)

I've had two maxtors, never had a problem out of either of them, I have had a seagate die on me before, and I've had lots of WD that I've never had problems out of, and even though I've had one seagate that died I still trust them, so I would say any of the three (seagate, western digital, or Maxtor) are pretty safe, although the seagate died on me after only two months I still like them becuase they where quick with replacing it for me.


----------



## pipit (Jul 30, 2004)

Computers in My lab  have lost two seagate.
But, seagate is still primary choice to buy. coz there're other 14 seagate harddisk that still ok(although their age are more than 5 years old) used in this lab.


----------



## uniquekrishna (Jul 30, 2004)

In my office i am using both Samsung & Seagate.
In my Knowledge thier is a problem in a lot of Seagate HD.
if ur luck is not food then any HD may give u problem..


----------



## Dart81 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks  
I have a personal opinion about Maxtors....but it's only an idea that I had built visiting many forums (because I had never possessed one)....and the idea is that Maxtors are very bad Hard Disks  .....but listening you, maybe they aren't so painfuls  ....

And it is the first time that I hear speak so good about Seagate  !I don't thinked that Seagate are so performants!

But is it true that Maxtors works at very warm temperatures ?


----------



## charly (Jul 30, 2004)

*i turned to WD and samsung*

i crahed seagates, maxtors and WD's
WD has a pretty good warranty and i got the new one within 3 days. now they are running since more then 1 year + the seagate SATA. i have no thermal probs because i use fan's for every drive i have. btw my pc has a 6 days job 

i'm out of seagate and maxtor, but good colling saves time and money


----------



## Dart81 (Jul 30, 2004)

charly said:
			
		

> i crahed seagates, maxtors and WD's
> WD has a pretty good warranty and i got the new one within 3 days. now they are running since more then 1 year + the seagate SATA. i have no thermal probs because i use fan's for every drive i have. btw my pc has a 6 days job
> 
> i'm out of seagate and maxtor, but good colling saves time and money



Yes, but good cooling don't save your hearing  .....If you have so many fans I think that you have so much racket in your room!!!
And...OK, WD are the best....I know, but, Have you seen how much expansive they are?
I was asking about Maxtors also because they are very cheap....and I was wondering if it is worth buying them.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 30, 2004)

> Fujistsu


Nether have I (and I think I have an Fujistsu on one of my older machines)... funny story back in highschool, we popped open the cover for a Fujistsu drive (prolly 3GB-ish) and on the back of that it said... "WD QC failed" 



> and the idea is that Maxtors are very bad Hard Disks ....but listening you maybe they aren't so painfuls


"Maxtor's are crap....." kinda sounds like "Intel sucks....", "AMD blows....", "nVida sucks....." and "ATi blows..." to me.




> I don't thinked that Seagate are so performants!


Eeek! Seagate damn near made performance drives what they are today! LOL SCSI uses to stand for Seagate Computer System Interface LOL  Of course that's their specialty ... if you want to go IDE, I wouldnt get a Seagate since you're better off getting a Maxtor/WD



> If you have so many fans I think that you have so much racket in your room!!!


Heeeheee got me 25. Not including the room fans. The fans dont have a chance of drowning the speakers though heehee



> I was asking about Maxtors also because they are very cheap....and I was wondering if it is worth buying them.


Maxtors are good: every company in the world has its nightmare stories, Maxtor is no different


----------



## charly (Jul 30, 2004)

*i have no noise problem*

 
cuz i use a zalmann cooler controller + a deep impact also controlled by zalmann. during normal use my amd 2400 has about 40C, and when i kick it in the A.... it makes 45C.

ciao


----------



## Dart81 (Jul 30, 2004)

charly said:
			
		

> cuz i use a zalmann cooler controller + a deep impact also controlled by zalmann. during normal use my amd 2400 has about 40C, and when i kick it in the A.... it makes 45C.
> 
> ciao



Ok, I trust on you!

CIAO!!! 


and....ok, I begin to believe that Maxtors are quite good


----------



## SENSEIS (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, all I can say is Maxtor are noisy w/ the clicking and fix computer and I've seen more maxtor come back for slience WD more silence of the three, however I use 2X 160 gig SATA raid level 0 seagate.  Overall seagate is most choice to buy.


----------



## Dart81 (Aug 2, 2004)

However as you can see in my sign. now I have an IBM\Hitachi HD ATA100 and I think that It's a very good device!(I say that becouse nobody has mentioned them since now)


----------



## Praetor (Aug 2, 2004)

> However as you can see in my sign. now I have an IBM\Hitachi HD ATA100 and I think that It's a very good device!(I say that becouse nobody has mentioned them since now)


Hitatchi drives are amoung the best IDE drives available!  Good call!


----------



## Dart81 (Aug 3, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Hitatchi drives are amoung the best IDE drives available!  Good call!



IT SEEMED TO ME!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 3, 2004)

But the downside to them is their extreme cost (just look at the DeskStar 7K400 for instance) heehee


----------



## veedee (Aug 8, 2004)

I Prefer segate to Maxtor ..
I have had bad experice with maxtor twice 
I bought maxtor hd, I installed at my office's computer, next day the power was down twice , and ... taadaaa ... I got bad sectors and kept increasing day to day...
____________________
<please read our forum rules, distribution of copyright material is illegal, please do not add link to bottom of every post>


----------

